# Freebies



## pinkchihuahua (Feb 1, 2006)

Hiya, they are doing loads of freebie competions on www.livepetshop.tv i just won a st goerges t-shrt!!!!!


----------



## pinkchihuahua (Feb 1, 2006)

i mean St Goerges! lol :wave:


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

LOL!!

The presenter guy took part in that 24 hour 'leave your chi with a random family' TV programme...

Just got him to mention us!!   :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I just about heard them mention us...........i was the email about,i cant get to see or hear them properly as im on dial up  and i still cant......he answered me something about number 9 but i could hear it all, any ideas?


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

You need to make sure you have MediaPlayer 9 downloaded... 

Someone else has just had us mentioned too!


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

yay I just got us another mention .... he's crazeeeeee


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

I think I love him because he's soooo camp... :lol:

LOL, did anyone just hear him say it's part of his contract that he can't be viewed in full screen?! You can't see the items properly when it's not in full screen :???:
I know you can see them in the shopping cart, but still...


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

i got us another mention


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Hehe, I'm loving all the people that are mentioning us, but he just got slightly stroppy about advertising us :lol:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bubblymintyaero said:


> Hehe, I'm loving all the people that are mentioning us, but he just got slightly stroppy about advertising us :lol:


i know.. its so funny  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Lol


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

lol yeah he did .. as stroppy as he is likely to get when coupled witha giant guinea pig :lol: :lol: :lol: he keeps reading out my suggestions for names so he is clearly not swamped with replies 
Poppy


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah, my suggestions have all been read out too, :lol:

Probably the only people writing are chihuahua-people... :lol:


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm the Jess that he's just called a walking dictionary... :lol:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cooool   :lol:


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Yay!! He just gave us another mention of his own accord :shock: :lol:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

i just told him to call it/him tinkerbell :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

I was listening as well. I have never saw this before its hysterical!


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Goodnight Sarah! :lol:


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Lmao night Sarah


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

i LOVE how he mentions EVERY message


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

YAY!! i got a personal good night!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

I think he has to pee :lol:


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

That one was mine lol


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

hes talking about us YAY!


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

:lol:
He loves the fan club idea!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bubblymintyaero said:


> :lol:
> He loves the fan club idea!


 :lol: This show is GREAT!!


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

This is sooooo Funny .. I loved it when he went off about "abusive emails" sooo funny he's cute in a funny way!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Bubblymintyaero said:


> You need to make sure you have MediaPlayer 9 downloaded... Someone else has just had us mentioned too!


 oh thanks


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

lol i'm gunna be addicted to watching this every day now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

I heard that, too...


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I have that silly "hello mother, hello father....." commercial in my head when I think of that place.


----------



## pinkchihuahua (Feb 1, 2006)

*they got the towels as todays special value*

£16.99 now £9.99 i dont need any doggy towels but still a bargin


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

i'm so gutted i've not got speakers plugged in to my comp, he certainly looks camp


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

LOL!! All the forums are getting on board tonight with publicising their sites... :lol: :lol:


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

OHH is it on again!!!! :lol: :lol: 
and I just have to say that I love minty aeros and every time I see your name I REALLY WANT ONE!!!
Poppy


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

PLEASE someone phone in! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

LOL!

I'm on again... :lol: 

Addictive, isn't it?!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'm on again too :lol:


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Do you believe him when he says they've got queues on the phones? I thought people would rather talk via the web than on the phone... :lol:


----------



## xwing777 (Jan 2, 2006)

wow,i just plugged the site again except he said i was from north cailfornia instead of north carolina ..lol


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

:lol: Xwing777, isn't he a sweetie?!

I'm the shy Jess that he's just told to phone in  :lol:


----------



## xwing777 (Jan 2, 2006)

lol..yeah this is to much fun :wave:


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Call in shy Jess you will get free stuff lol


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah, I'm currently having an internal crisis between the fact that I'm shy and the fact I'll get freebies.. :lol:


----------



## xwing777 (Jan 2, 2006)

lol go for it and call now but remember to mention chihuahua-people.com


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Jess call him I promise you cannot make any more of an ass then him when he stutters like crazy lol


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Clek1430 said:


> Jess call him I promise you cannot make any more of an butt then him when he stutters like crazy lol


:lol: :lol: :lol:

If he offers something I'd like for Astrid (I don't like the current jacket / cat scratching post), I'll phone in... Another one of those nice PetFly carriers would be good... :lol:


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

What do you guys write in and say to him?


hmmm...he has a chinese crested, and I think he said rottweiler and chihuahua too.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

They're trying to give away different things because no one wants anything they're offering :lol:


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

lol Jess call him and tell him what you want. I am sure he will give you what ever you would like.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

> What do you guys write in and say to him?



Anything lol. I just asked him a while ago if they will get some more comecials.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Jess you are too funny!


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

He comes off quite gay. Mostly because of the hand movements.

I want free stuff too dammit. They probebly don´t send to Denmark though 

It´s on again!
"hello mother, hello father.......thanks for sending me k9 advantage!


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Bo lol you are very observant, although I don't think it is just the way he acts :lol:


----------



## xwing777 (Jan 2, 2006)

i will ask if he can offer something else and try another plug for hte site while im at it...lol


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Bo -- They do send internationally. Phone in, phone in!!! 

I also want him to show the bloody pink and lime green carrier which they can't find, :lol:


----------



## xwing777 (Jan 2, 2006)

he talked about you again Jess :lol: tell him what you want


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Smoochies Jess CALL HIM lol


----------



## xwing777 (Jan 2, 2006)

he read mine again but said "people with lots of chihuahuas" instead of "chihuahua-people" lol


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

ohh he's wearing specs tonight!


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

ooh he mentioned you BO


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Bo - was that you who just got the "Hello to Denmark" thing?!


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Ah! He said North CAROLINA that time!! :lol:


----------



## xwing777 (Jan 2, 2006)

Bubblymintyaero said:


> Ah! He said North CAROLINA that time!! :lol:


 :lol: It wasnt me that time, someone else here from NC too?


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah that was me 
I diddn´t know what else to say.


----------



## xwing777 (Jan 2, 2006)

ask him if the fireplace is real..lol


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey I thought I would say hi and see if he said anything...

Hello to North Carolina, lol


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Is Rachel with the chihuahua who's talking at the moment someone on here?


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

Did you hear me talk to him.............  I felt dumb but hey


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

Hmm...another person from denmark. That was not me that asked if they could enter.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Are you Rachel? 
You sounded very eloquent - unlike a few of the others that have phoned in :lol:


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes Rachel Is ME ... Miss Poppys Mum .. AKA POPPY


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

:lol:

So when you phone in do you speak to the production team or something first?


----------



## xwing777 (Jan 2, 2006)

:shock: he just called email old fasioned?


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

:lol: That was strange... I have no idea what I said now .... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm glad I didn't sound too stupid :? 
Rachel


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

lol I guess the fire is not so hot


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

xwing777 said:


> :shock: he just called email old fasioned?


I was in the loo and missed that!
What did you say!??
Or did he just say email was old fashioned generally?!


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes they just say hello, I said I called in to talk to david and then they say they'll put you through to the studio........ then after your call .. you call back again and give your name and addr3ess for them to send your 'gift" too
Rachel


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

That was me asking about puppia stuff.


----------



## xwing777 (Jan 2, 2006)

Bubblymintyaero said:


> Or did he just say email was old fashioned generally?!


He just said you can call in or use the old fashioned way by email to contact me..lol


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I just asked what his favorite movie is, thihi :lol:


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Bo said:


> That was me asking about puppia stuff.


Looking at some of the bits that were left, I don't think they were much cheaper than Pet London, for example...


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

go on call in .. you'll get a freebie


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is so odd :lol:


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Woo hoo lol


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Rachel - I luff you!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hehe, I heard that as well!


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

hey bubbly I luff you too :lol: :lol: :lol: 

whats he on about can't get through 2 rings and its answered :shock:


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Awwww look at Tina


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She is adorable!


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Bah. I just had the phone in my hand about to call


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

She diddn´t like that very much.


----------



## xwing777 (Jan 2, 2006)

Well everyone get ready for the next live show :lol:


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

:lol: that was funny i will let you know what free gifts I get........
Rachel


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

:lol: 

Poor Tina! He didn't really seem to reassure her or anything when she looked a bit nervous, did he?!


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

No he just dumped her on the cat tower :shock:


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all 
Just to let you know my "prizes" arrived yesterday and it was not a giant dog ball?! 
I got a black Pucci t.shirt with Monster on in holographic letters, a Puppia camoflauge parker, a collar charm.. bone set with pink rhinestones, a LED flasher for a collar (in the dark) and some doggie clothes hangers......
:shock: The TEE and the parker are both size Large though  so no good for my little girl.. but even so I was very happy with my "gift" AND last but by no means least a Signed "with love" card from David :lol:  :lol:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

where do you watch this and what number do you call in on?


----------



## xwing777 (Jan 2, 2006)

http://www.petshop.tv/
Number is on the video


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Is it only for people in Europe?


----------

